# 2.0T question: difference between 40tfsi and 45 tfsi



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi guys,

I'm just doing some research as I am planning to get a 2.0T car in the future and just wanted to get a deeper understanding of Audi's 40tfsi and 45tfsi engines.
On paper, it looks to me that both engines are identical, with the only difference of HP/torque figures.

The FWD models here in Asia sells the A4 on 40tfsi and Quattro on 45tfsi. The question is, if I am planning to do engine modifications (basic ones, not going towards bigger turbos), will I be losing much if I go for the 40tfsi which is significantly down on power from a stock base? or once I go into ECU, and the basic bolts out the output will be same?

Cheers


----------

